# Athrabeth Faenor!



## Maedhros (Dec 5, 2002)

From the _Published Silmarillion_


> But when they were landed, Maedhros the eldest of his sons, and on a time the friend of Fingon ere Morgoth's lies came between, spoke to Fëanor, saying: 'Now what ships and rowers will you spare to return, and whom shall they bear hither first? Fingon the valiant?'
> Then Fëanor laughed as one fey, and he cried: 'None and none! What I have left behind I count now no loss; needless baggage on the road it has proved. Let those that cursed my name, curse me still, and whine their way back to the cages of the Valar


Was this the way that Fëanor gave the host of Fingolfin and Finarfin (minus Finarfin) the chance at redemption and to try and save the Majority of the Noldor from a hopeless war? Or not?

This was a debate in the now retired Guild of Scholars. The original thread can be found here. Let's discuss! --ithrynluin


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 23, 2004)

It may have been started as a debate, but it turned into a duscussion. An excellent and challenging one! Perhaps it's time to revive it?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 24, 2004)

Maybe.

Fëanor wanted to purge the Noldor of the cowards. Or rather the people that refused the accept him as king. Maybe he realised that an polarized Ñoldorin host would be detrimental to his cause, that there would be too many petty squabbles and in-fighting for them to deal with the Morgoth threat.

He may not have regarded to ones who rejected his claim for the kingship as being 'non-Noldor' and so he only regarded his followers as being 'Noldor' and so these people were not fit to regain his Silmaril's and avenge his father. 

Fëanor knew the war was useless before he died. But eh still told his sons to fight on. Even if the war was hopeless he wanted them to exhibit their valour by fighting on nonetheless. He prob. thought that those that didn’t follow him weren’t able to do this.


----------

